# I need a source for plastic or steel salt shaker inserts and lids



## Mike55 (Jan 15, 2012)

I need a source for plastic or steel salt shaker inserts/liners and lids. I have tried googling it and didn't do well. Any source, resource or advice is welcome.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

How about

I don't know of any others!


----------



## Mike55 (Jan 15, 2012)

Lee Valley and a few, and I do mean few, others have the same ones. I was hoping for a flat top and some different sizes. I guess the old adage of wish in one hand and s%&t in the other and see which one fills up first is going to be the order of the day. lol. Thanks for the post and I guess I'll have to find a mfr. that can handle this.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

There are some online crafts stores that may have some! I found all kinds of stuff there.

Or, buy a set you like, take thewhat you want and toss the rest!


----------



## Mike55 (Jan 15, 2012)

I have checked a few craft stores but I need more than one set. Hopefully around a thousand to start. A restaurant chain needs them and buying salt and pepper shakers gets to costly for mass production. I have even looked into the old film canisters, plastic and metal, but no go. Thanks for the post and I'll keep looking.


----------

